# Game 51: Raptors (19-32) @ Wolves (22-28)



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

@







Nothing's fancy this time  

I'm sure the starting lineup will be the same as few last games. I don't know about Toronto, I can't find anything about it.

Anyways, Toronto's currently on winning streak of 2. We need to break that, or our losing skids will continue to last. Watch out for Bosh/KG matchup, and who will win it? We'll see.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

If the Wolves lose this one, season's over.

Not really, but still...be very...very...frustrating. Raptors really aren't _that_ bad.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

This is (sadly) a tough one to call. The Raps are playing some ball these days...Wolves, not so much. Bosh is gonna get his, so shutting down the rest will be key. Don't let Mike James get hot, and keep a man on Peterson. If we are soft on the boards, we WILL lose this one. Toronto has been huge on the glass lately.

I'll predict a Wolves victory...I just don't know if I believe it.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

The King of the World said:


> I'll predict a Wolves victory...I just don't know if I believe it.


Me, neither.

If they lose tonight, I guess it'll be a wrap for the season.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

hmmm...i really thought our days of "this is an easy win" were over, i guess the pass will always haunt us. The truth is since our abissmal 1-15 starting weve played quite well 19-19 to be exact, which put us in the playoffs in the east i think this is a good matchup for us, a good team in the wolves which i think, saying that they are underachieving is an understatement. Bosh vs Garnett is an awesome matchup and Bosh ALWAYS rises to the challenge.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I dont think it will be it for the season, but it will defenatly be a blow to this team's confidence. A huge blow. I really want to watch but im being man handled by school work and applications and stuff, the reasoning behind why im never around anymore. If we do lose, I think rebuilding will defenatly be considered in the future for this squad.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> I dont think it will be it for the season, but it will defenatly be a blow to this team's confidence. A huge blow. I really want to watch but im being man handled by school work and applications and stuff, the reasoning behind why im never around anymore. If we do lose, I think rebuilding will defenatly be considered in the future for this squad.


Take your time, man. You just happen to be at crucial times right now. It's like all of a sudden, everything's downright important to you. 

It is just that I don't feel good about tonight. I don't know why, but I don't.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I really want to watch this team play actually. I am a fan of the Raptors and I can never watch them. I would love to see this one but its on FSN and I got too much crap to get done with. It will be pretty interesting to see what the fans will do if we lose this one at home today. But I think we will come out hungry for this one. We have a lot to prove and are fairly good at winning against bad teams at home when they mean something :biggrin:


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

4 Free throw attempts in first three minutes. That's slightly improved.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Mad Dog is in foul trouble :nonono:


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Down 5 at the half. Disgusting.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Tight Game. Goodluck in te 2nd half


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I miss Slick.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Anthony Carter must be one of the worst shooting guards in the NBA.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> which put us in the playoffs in the east


Uh, no?

Garnett is absolutely schooling Bosh. 18/15/4 to 8/3/1.

LOL @ Blount seeing the pass was out of his reach and just apathetically making a half-assed grab for it. The true Blount lives!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

What's up with Slick? He don't seem to put up his typical numbers. I figured he is still working on with his new teammates.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Wow, chalk up another loss. Man.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

wow, 0-4 on a pretty easy homestand :cheers:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I don't mean this as bait, it's an honest question: can somebody explain to me what the hell is going on with your team? It seems like you have no identity out there anymore.

Does it have something to do with losing Cassell?

Very strange flow to this game, the crowd wasn't interested, and everything just seemed out of stride for the Wolves. I'm still rolling it around in my mind trying to figure out what the problem is. I mean, you guys have talented players, so I don't think that's the problem alone.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Can't even beat the freaking Raptors when Garnett goes for 23/19/6 and holds Bosh to 8/4/1. Unreal. Just unreal. Peterson - 20 points on 8 shots. 

*sigh*


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

This team is gone.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Another game, another loss. Why is this type of horrible play acceptable?


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

It's not acceptable, the Wolves just aren't that good. Much like another team I root for.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I know they're not great but this is a 29-22 team, not a 22-29 team.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Trading Wally seems to have disrupted everything. They weren't lighting the lamp with him by any means...neither team is doing well after the trade.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

This team is using Mark Madsen as a starting C, back up being Griffin, Could be part of the problem, also this team needs to gel, to be an ok team, tearing a team apart never usually puts together fast success.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Free Eddie!!! Free Eddie!!! Free Eddie!!!


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

The fact that they've only had one practice since the trade can't help. That's not the only problem by any means, but it has to contribute. The main problem is that we don't have someone to close a game. We've lost 13 games by 5 points or less. You can add a few more losses if you broaden it to six points.

*has flashbacks of Sam doing the "I've got big balls" walk*


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Trading Wally seems to have disrupted everything. They weren't lighting the lamp with him by any means...neither team is doing well after the trade.


Maybe.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

The King of the World said:


> The fact that they've only had one practice since the trade can't help. That's not the only problem by any means, but it has to contribute.


Naw, I think that's more of a BS excuse by Casey.



The King of the World said:


> The main problem is that we don't have someone to close a game. We've lost 13 games by 5 points or less. You can add a few more losses if you broaden it to six points.


The Wolves would be a top 5 team right now if they could win close games.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

socco said:


> The Wolves would be a top 5 team right now if they could win close games.


They should have won first 3 or 4 games when the season starts if I remembered it correctly. It's such a pity that they couldn't find ways to get over with close games.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Through the first 21 games of the season the only game there was only one game they didn't have a chance to win at the end, a loss in Denver by 9. Out of the 20 winnable games, they lost 8 of them. And 9 of the 12 wins were by 8 or more points. So even when the Wolves were playing good basketball, they were 3-8 in close games. Just pathetic.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

socco said:


> So even when the Wolves were playing good basketball, they were 3-8 in close games. Just pathetic.


Wow, that is a lot than I thought.


----------



## Jay_DX (Mar 23, 2005)

I always read about chemistry in recaps...

I just don't get it...the last time I could watch the T-Wolves over here was when Davis and Blount debuted at Houston and S.A....and there was at least a bit of it...shouldn't the chemistry get better by the time than worse? It's starting to get really sad...


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Losing in close games is an idication of bad coaching and or/inexperience and lack of veteran leadership.


----------

